# A little help on state license



## jordany2002 (Dec 8, 2008)

OKAY, I PASSED MY NREMT TEST LAST WEEK, I LIVE IN FLORIDA, AND NOW I NEED MY STATE LICENSE, I WAS SENT MY NREMT LISENCE, BUT I WONT BE ABLE TO WORK WITH OUT MY STATE LICENSE, WHAT DO I DO? WILL THEY SEND IT AUTOMATICALLY, OR DO I HAVE TO APPLY, OR WHAT? SOME ONE HELP:sad:


----------



## reaper (Dec 8, 2008)

Your school should have handled all the paper work for you. it takes about two weeks, after you finish NREMT. if it goes to long, ask your instructor if they did the paperwork. If not then contact the state, yourself.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 8, 2008)

Because the NREMT as the state test thing is new, there are a lot of bugs. They'll send you a license automatically, it just takes forever. While waiting, go take an EVOC course, it will help you get hired faster. 

I live around Orlando, btw.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 8, 2008)

jordany2002 said:


> OKAY, I PASSED MY NREMT TEST LAST WEEK, I LIVE IN FLORIDA, AND NOW I NEED MY STATE LICENSE, I WAS SENT MY NREMT LISENCE, BUT I WONT BE ABLE TO WORK WITH OUT MY STATE LICENSE, WHAT DO I DO? WILL THEY SEND IT AUTOMATICALLY, OR DO I HAVE TO APPLY, OR WHAT? SOME ONE HELP:sad:



Before anyone else says anything, I'm going to ask that you turn off the CAPS LOCK when typing posts here.  Internet etiquette states that when you type in all caps, it is as if you are shouting.

As to your question, Reaper has the best answer for your situation.


----------



## jordany2002 (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks alot, okay, so all i have to do is call my school to find out, if not the state, but in some case's they send it automatically, got it, but if i have evoc license already, can i work while i wait for my state emt license, because tech. i am licensed national


----------



## Sasha (Dec 8, 2008)

Oooh dear. If you call the school, they'll refer you to the state, who will refer you to the NREMT, who will refer you back to your school. Take it from someone who has recently, this year, recieved their state license from Florida. Give it time. It took me over a month after passing to receieve my state license, although I recieved my NREMT packet three or four days after test results were posted. 

Be patient. If it gets ridiculous, then call.

And no, most places will not hire you until you have your state license in hand. But you can go on the state website and look up your EMT number!


----------



## VentMedic (Dec 8, 2008)

jordany2002 said:


> Thanks alot, okay, so all i have to do is call my school to find out, if not the state, but in some case's they send it automatically, got it, but if i have evoc license already, can i work while i wait for my state emt license, because tech. i am licensed national


 
No, no, no... You are not a licensed anything anywhere at this point. 

The NREMT is a testing agency that issues a certificate stating you passed an exam. It may or may not meet the requirements for licensing or certification in some states. Just a couple of years ago, Florida did not use the NREMT at all and still does not for the Paramedic. 

Did your school not explain anything to you about "license"?

Here is the state website and while you're on the phone you can tell them some of the inadequacies of your school.

http://www.doh.state.fl.us/mqa/emt-paramedic/emt-lic-requirements.html#Initial


----------



## reaper (Dec 9, 2008)

Must have started with an F and ends in I!




Also remember that it may take a while, right now. You happen to be in the middle of when renewal is happening. They are very busy right now and may be backed up!


----------



## Sasha (Dec 9, 2008)

reaper said:


> Must have started with an F and ends in I!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And because the state licensing office is run by people who ride the short bus and wear a helmet, so it seems.


----------

